# What type of Cavity Wall insulation should I use for 2005 house.



## Dermot (16 Jan 2013)

The house has a 4" cavity with some board insulation in the walls. I feel that it could do with being upgraded and I was wondering whether to go for foam or the bead insulation. I just want to eliminate any possible draughts as well as increasing the insulation. I am prepared to pay extra if it means a better job. Would appreciate all advice. I have 12" attic insulation already


----------



## lowCO2design (19 Jan 2013)

best to go with bead, but you do appreciate that insulation is different to air-tightness?


----------



## Dermot (20 Jan 2013)

lowCO2design. Thanks for your reply and I value your opinion


----------



## threebedsemi (20 Jan 2013)

A house built in 2005 will have (should have!) 50-60mm of board insulation in the cavity which would probably be 100mm wide in total.
I second lowCO2designs' bead recommendation, but I am a bit concerned that some of these cavity-pumped systems have not been tested at an installed width of 40-50mm. They all have certificates stating that they approved for 'full fill' (i.e. 100mm + width) but do they offer the same protection against moisture ingress at half that?

Check the Agreement Cert of the system you want to use before they pump for information on the minimum width that the product is certified for.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Woodie (21 Jan 2013)

I'd go for coated bead and be sure that your windows are also well up to spec.  Threebedsemi is right but I am afraid that what it says on plans and planning permissions is not always right as I found out to my cost.  Once freezing house is now cosy but I could stangle the fool who built in the first place.


----------

